# How are you doing it (snow piles)?



## yak651 (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright, I see pictures in here with people "piling up" their snow in a ramp type pile. Are you lifting the plow as you come to the end or how do you do this? When i come to an end of an area basically the atv/plow just stops, leaving a "wall" instead of a ramp. Is it due to the moisture in the snow or am I doing something wrong? Most of my driveway this isn't a problem as I push the snow off to the side, but around the house I would like to be able to "pile" if possible.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Whether you have an ATV,truck,loader or dozer plow,blade, or bucket,it doesn't matter--you have to build a ramp and you'll only be able to do this by a nice smooth action of cracking your lift valve gingerly as you're moving.It will take practice and electric over hydraulic controls are not forgiving at all but it can be done.You're not going to create a perfect 1 on 3 slope here but then again,you don't have to.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd talk to IPLOWSNO 
he's a got a nice youtube video he did of plowing snow up his pile.
He can make some huge huge piles just using his ATV.

I'm not much help on this but I'll point you in the direction of the Pile 
LOL

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When you get to the pile just pick up your plow and drive forward at the same time and if you do it rite you will climb rite up the pile. Or you can take a shovel and build a ramp.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

start lifing the blade a little bit before you get to the spot you want to pile it. keep doing that on every pass. the next time do the same thing. as it packs you can drive on top of it. i did this last yr at a house in town. it worked well.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the props sublime , this is bank two, bank one was alittle higher its on the left of screen, i have to much time on my hands, and a sled for which i made the banks for, but i killed my sled before i could really get to have any fun for all my hard work lol


----------

